# Two techie brothers, aged 14 and 12, code their way to App Store



## shreymittal (Sep 30, 2013)

> BANGALORE: They make an adorable pair in their neat formal suits and shoes. And when they start talking, they have crowds hanging onto every word they say, often having them in splits with their experiences.
> 
> Shravan Kumaran and his younger sibling Sanjay Kumaran are perhaps India's youngest entrepreneurs. Shravan, 14, is the president and Sanjay, 12, is the CEO of Go Dimensions, an app development unit that they founded two years ago from their bedroom in their home in Chennai.
> 
> ...


*
Source*


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 30, 2013)

just wow great dedication from these two kids. keep going. my prayers.


----------



## vijju6091 (Sep 30, 2013)

Amazing I must Say


----------



## Vyom (Sep 30, 2013)

Damn. His dad works at Symantec. No wonder they got resources. 
But nevertheless, boys seems to have some talent!

In my twenties, I make apps only in my "dreams". :/


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 30, 2013)

That's one awesome dad those kids have.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 30, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> That's one awesome dad those kids have.



I would say that's two awesome kids their dad has.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Sep 30, 2013)

Reading the title i thought they hacked into the App store.I was so happy.
Ah,well


----------



## Flash (Sep 30, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Reading the title i thought they hacked into the App store.I was so happy.
> Ah,well


You can try that, Commander..



Vyom said:


> Damn. His dad works at Symantec. No wonder they got resources.
> But nevertheless, boys seems to have some talent!


+1.
If given proper resources and knowledge, anyone will achieve anything in their field of interest.


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 30, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> You can try that, Commander..
> 
> 
> +1.
> If given proper resources and knowledge, anyone will achieve anything in their field of interest.



All that matters is dedication and appropriate mentorship/guidance.


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 30, 2013)

India needs more of their kind


----------



## gameranand (Sep 30, 2013)

Wow not that is something.


----------



## root.king (Oct 2, 2013)

nice ,


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Oct 2, 2013)

bad.. kids should play, go out socialize, learn to talk them girls and not grow up as nerds like I did...
play a sport, enroll gym at 16, learn life skills instead of wasting all time developing useless apps or preparing for JEE 16 hrs a day!


----------



## srkmish (Oct 2, 2013)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> bad.. kids should play, go out socialize, learn to talk them girls and not grow up as nerds like I did...
> play a sport, enroll gym at 16, learn life skills instead of wasting all time developing useless apps or preparing for JEE 16 hrs a day!



Very hard to decipher if this is a rant or sarcasm.


----------



## RohanM (Oct 2, 2013)

wow... 

_After reading this I remembered dialog from dragon ball z, when vegita says after seeing trunks as super siyan. " Look at him, a super siyan at this age"_ 



a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> bad.. kids should play, go out socialize, learn to talk them girls and not grow up as nerds like I did...
> play a sport, enroll gym at 16, learn life skills instead of wasting all time developing useless apps or preparing for JEE 16 hrs a day!



Agreed....


----------



## Flash (Oct 3, 2013)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> bad.. kids should play, go out socialize, learn to talk them girls and not grow up as nerds like I did...
> play a sport, enroll gym at 16, learn life skills instead of wasting all time developing useless apps or preparing for JEE 16 hrs a day!



Kids these days. . . . . .


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 3, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> I would say that's two awesome kids their dad has.



Every kid can be awesome, all they need is a good supportive dad


----------



## TheHumanBot (Oct 3, 2013)

supportive dad and resources are your excuses for not doing anything on your own


----------



## Flash (Oct 3, 2013)

^ Its one of their important base for the kids, to learn the basics easily.


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 3, 2013)

TheHumanBot said:


> supportive dad and resources are your excuses for not doing anything on your own



That's an ignorant statement. If what you're saying is true, every 13 year old kid must have been developing apps and kick some ass in programming, or doing anything that's very unusual for kids of that age. And don't underestimate the affect an ignorant/non-supportive dad has on the kids, it goes a long way into the rest of their lives.


----------



## Flash (Oct 3, 2013)

Just to quote, as an example:

Paul (Steve Jobs dad) showed Steve how to work on electronics in the family garage, demonstrating to his son how to take apart and rebuild electronics such as radios and televisions. As a result, he became interested in and developed a hobby of technical tinkering.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Oct 3, 2013)

```
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/fight-club/178252-supporttive-dad-resources-just-excuses.html#post2013059
```
continue there please.


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 3, 2013)

TheHumanBot said:


> continue there please.



Cool story bro


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 3, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Every kid can be awesome, all they need is a good supportive dad



support  is important. but it has nothing to do itself. a support + kids' mind is what made difference here. If there is no support, the could not have made these. even if they have support, what if kids like to play instead of doing programming? both depends. relative to one another  just my theory


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 3, 2013)

Sure, I obviously didn't mean that the kids suck and only their dad has made them awesome 
Like I said, every kid is brilliant, all they need is good support from the parents, at least in the early age.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 3, 2013)

yup


----------



## avinandan012 (Oct 3, 2013)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> bad.. kids should play, go out socialize, learn to talk them girls and not grow up as nerds like I did...
> play a sport, enroll gym at 16, learn life skills instead of wasting all time developing useless apps or preparing for JEE 16 hrs a day!


buddy I have one statement for your judgment : IT'S BETTER TO CRY IN A "Mercedes-Benz S-class" THAN IN AN "i10".



cyborg47 said:


> Sure, I obviously didn't mean that the kids suck and only their dad has made them awesome
> Like I said, every kid is brilliant, all they need is good support from the parents, at least in the early age.


agree with cyborg.

Just look at the RICHEST & famous PROGRAMMERS(e.g. Bill Gates,Mark) they started when they were kids. Innovation = disruption of existing process inorder to do that one need to exploit the existing system to do that one has to know the system like it's part of life.

The people in the example I provided have one thing common with these kids they both were provided a PC when they were kids + some one near/dear family was initial teacher+mentor.

Not undermining their effort or achievement still you need to have creativity + programming skills.


----------



## ashs1 (Oct 3, 2013)

every one has talent..its upto the kids's parents/guardian to enhance it 
If rafael Nadal hadn't got support from his uncle toni or Federer from his parents or Murray from his mom, They wouldn't be where they are now.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Oct 3, 2013)

quoting exceptions like bill gates proves nothing! get a hobby and pursue your passions while in college.. and hard work gets you success.
of my friends who prepared for IIT exams.. can be clearly split into categories.. 
the nerds, with no all round development, ended up in US studying phd, masters.
the guys who played sports even in 12th, had amazing communication skills, very good knowledge of outside world.. got jobs in asia and india in the investment banks.. which the nerds failed to.

and finally, from my own life experience, all that success and money won't help when you get sh1t nervous to go up to a beautiful lady and ask her! you can't stand properly or look into her eyes..and she would rather date an ass.hole than you.. am pretty sure you see this in college already


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 3, 2013)

> and finally, from my own life experience, all that success and money won't help when you get sh1t nervous to go up to a beautiful lady and ask her! you can't stand properly or look into her eyes..and she would rather date an ass.hole than you.. am pretty sure you see this in college already



I know that feel bro


----------



## moniker (Oct 3, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Sure, I obviously didn't mean that the kids suck and only their dad has made them awesome
> Like I said, *every kid is brilliant, all they need is good support from the parents, *at least in the early age.



Nope. Dumb people are dumb. Period. You can't raise a person's IQ just by providing him resources. That's the cold, harsh fact.

Your argument would be better accepted had you said that some talented people don't reach their potential due to lack of resources. But no, everyone can't be an Einstein.


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 3, 2013)

moniker said:


> Nope. Dumb people are dumb. Period. You can't raise a person's IQ just by providing him resources. That's the cold, harsh fact.
> 
> Your argument would be better accepted had you said that some talented people don't reach their potential due to lack of resources. But no, everyone can't be an Einstein.



okay...


----------



## avinandan012 (Oct 4, 2013)

@a_k_s_h_a_y  sad to tell you but these hot beauties dates those ass.hole(s) but marries the nerd 



cyborg47 said:


> okay...


you can't create talent in someone but you can definitely train them to achieve certain skills


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Oct 4, 2013)

from where do you get all this information, that they marry the computer nerds who game all day, they don't.. you must be a successful rich nerd, still they have plenty of other rich businessmen, politicians or inherited rich guys as for choice.


----------



## avinandan012 (Oct 4, 2013)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> from where do you get all this information, that they marry the computer nerds who game all day, they don't.. you must be a successful rich nerd, still they have plenty of other rich businessmen, politicians or inherited rich guys as for choice.



okay


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 4, 2013)

Meanwhile, on Vine...

VineScope - Silly parents be like...


----------



## Chetan1991 (Oct 4, 2013)

moniker said:


> Nope. Dumb people are dumb. Period. You can't raise a person's IQ just by providing him resources. That's the cold, harsh fact.
> 
> Your argument would be better accepted had you said that some talented people don't reach their potential due to lack of resources. But no, everyone can't be an Einstein.



Agreed, not everyone is destined for greatness. But you can't know whether you destined for it or not unless you try hard. No harm in trying.



a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> from where do you get all this information, that they marry the computer nerds who game all day, they don't.. you must be a successful rich nerd, still they have plenty of other rich businessmen, politicians or inherited rich guys as for choice.



+1 Overall personality development is necessary. 
How can one think marrying a hottie is better than having fun with a LOT of them? If you've got personality and resources you can do both. If you've got only money there's no guarantee you'll get a hot girl and even then she might be attracted to only your money. *But if you've got personality and skills, YOU are the value, not your possessions.*


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Oct 4, 2013)

^^^ My thoughts exactly...! 
lets not discuss that in detail.... you know the nerds will rage out in disbelief! only moar money ftw


----------

